# Best Radar Detector Opinions?...........



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

I've been running with the Solo cordless on my other vehicles but want to go with something built in and less visible from the cops. My son had a system installed in his GT Mustang for around $800. Could have had the same system with "blockers" for $1,200. I've always been of the mind that these so-called "blockers" are a hoax. Could I get some opinions on the best installed systems for the GTO?


JET


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

V1, best of the best. You'd just need to hardwire it.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

V1 Don't go fast without it!!!!!!!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Valentine One. Available only direct. best freway ELINT on the market, bar none.

Take it from a professional speeder-- all else are just noisy toys.

However-- it's a tool of the trade...not a cloak of invisibility.


----------



## impulsive05 (Sep 23, 2005)

*Rocky Mountain Radar*

*Rocky Mountain Radar* detector/ scrambler is the best IMO...bounces "noise" back with detected signals...works for both radar and laser. They will pay any tickets you get in the first year...

Just my .02


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

The Rocky Mountain unit is a hoax. NBC did an expose' on it some time ago. Everyone is talking Valentine but I really want something that's not exposed at all. My son's is built right into the dash with a front and rear bumper sensor unit. Saw one made by Escort that looks good and another by Bel. Guess they're one and the same company now so it doesn't matter which one to go with. I know one thing for sure, it will be VERY hard to stay out of this motor, it's just way too much fun for an old gearhead like me :lol: :lol: :lol: 


JET


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

my father once told me, "the best radar detector is common sense" and "never poop in a poison ivy patch" lol


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Know what your Dad meant.........my Dad was a judge so you can imagine all the lectures I got as a kid :lol: didn't stop me though. I was constantly running on two tickets. Of course back then it was no big deal with the insurance thing, etc. NOW you have to hire an attorney each time at about $500 a pop to get it reduced to some equipment citation that doesn't carry any points. BTW, where in IL are you located? That's my home state, grew up just south of Peoria and graduated from WIU.


JET


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

clark co. about 35 miles west of terre haute, IN I can't believe how laws have changed in IL. i'm 25 when, i was 17 got a dui...but IL had the first offfender program for alchol related dui's where you where not to bad off unless you get another dui within 2 years of the first offender one, then you would get charged with both at once, so i didn't of course .. now if you get two minor moving violations before 18 you lose license...


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

My son is also 25 now. Glad to see you got such a nice ride. He just got his GT Mustang this Spring and has really tricked it out. I'm so glad to see the auto mfg. finally coming around to performance cars again. Screw the laws.........there are just too few things to enjoy in life any more. 


JET


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

J.E.T. said:


> My son is also 25 now. Glad to see you got such a nice ride. He just got his GT Mustang this Spring and has really tricked it out. I'm so glad to see the auto mfg. finally coming around to performance cars again. Screw the laws.........there are just too few things to enjoy in life any more.
> 
> 
> JET


AMEN, sounds like you have some kewl father son cruise nights, my dad lives in the boonies on gravel roads..so i haven't had it to his house yet,,,divorce when i was 5 he lives in covered bridge country in Parke Co. IN


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

I have used Escorts since 1984 and have NEVER had a ticket with one. That's right since 1984. That said, I now use the Passport 8500-x50 hardwired and I must say it is the best I have used. Very few false alarms (I turn off x band and POP) Plus I have it set to track up to 7 individual radar signals simultaneously. I do not think the V1 will do that. I cannot say if the Valentine is as good or not, just that a friend of mine has one and he likes his V1.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Yep, we're pretty tight. We're both state licensed roofing contractors here in FL. I run the sales and he runs the crews. He's also finishing up his computer engineering degree (part-time) at UCF. Has about a year or so left. Hope he doesn't decide to go the easy way in life........roofing keeps you in GREAT shape, physically and mentally.


JET


----------



## Capo (Mar 12, 2005)

Some good info here; 

_http://www.radarbusters.com_

I use the Passport 8500 X50 and love it.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

J.E.T. said:


> Yep, we're pretty tight. We're both state licensed roofing contractors here in FL. I run the sales and he runs the crews. He's also finishing up his computer engineering degree (part-time) at UCF. Has about a year or so left. Hope he doesn't decide to go the easy way in life........roofing keeps you in GREAT shape, physically and mentally.
> 
> 
> JET


Well I know it's been a good year for you. I sell building materials. A little heads up for you. Felt is hard to get right now. About 3 weeks lead time and shingles are starting to follow. The price is going up on it but not drastically yet. OSB is outta this world. We are paying over $16 a sheet for 7/16's and 1/2" is around $17. The price on that looks to be dropping towards the end of this month. Rolls of plastic sheeting are scarce and we have had (2) 10% price increases since early September. I'm guessing pieces and parts will become hard to get just like last year also.
PM me if you need anything in Lake county. We service Orlando also. We have 4 booms and I generally keep 600-1000 squares on ground of most colors.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Capo said:


> Some good info here;
> 
> _http://www.radarbusters.com_
> 
> I use the Passport 8500 X50 and love it.



Yeah...trust the review of a site that sells most detectors except the one it can't: the V1.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Capo (Mar 12, 2005)

My bad Groucho, I posted the wrong site... :willy: That was a site that I came across when I was shopping for my 8500.

I ment to link this site: www.radartest.com
Check this particular article http://www.radartest.com/article.asp?articleID=9090


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

J.E.T. said:


> Know what your Dad meant.........my Dad was a judge so you can imagine all the lectures I got as a kid :lol: didn't stop me though. I was constantly running on two tickets. Of course back then it was no big deal with the insurance thing, etc. NOW you have to hire an attorney each time at about $500 a pop to get it reduced to some equipment citation that doesn't carry any points. BTW, where in IL are you located? That's my home state, grew up just south of Peoria and graduated from WIU.
> 
> 
> JET



Where did you grow up south of Peoria, I live near Bloomington. I have a lot of family over near Macomb. I'm sorry you had to attend WIU... GO ILLNIOIS STATE REDBIRDS!
:cheers


----------



## GTO/Z06 (Sep 22, 2005)

The Passport solo is very good and cordless. The X-40 hard wired and hidden, I think is the best. Good luck


----------



## gtotgo (Jan 12, 2005)

The Valentine One is the best on the market. It tells you what type of radar, where they are and how many there are. How can you beat that?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I use the Escort 8500 X50 Blue with the ZR3 Laser shifter, The ZR3 wires into the 8500 and eliminates the cigarette lighter cord. I believe the Valentine also wires into the ZR3.

8500 X50 is around $325 and the ZR3 is $300. I purchased from Hooks.com, the installation took several hours, 2 sensors on the front and one above the tag in the rear.

I have pictures of the installation if you want to see them.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

gtotgo said:


> The Valentine One is the best on the market. It tells you what type of radar, where they are and how many there are. How can you beat that?


That is good to know about the Valentine. 

I was in Oregon with my 8500x50 and passed a radar cop in the open... he was pointing the other direction, but I was showing 5...yes FIVE different signals on my Escort a mix between K and Ka bands. It ends up it was a major speed trap. They put 1 guy in the open and hid four others through out the pass within a 1 to 2 mile area. Most cars accelerated after they passed the first cop pointing the other direction, meanwhile I stay at 55 and cruise on by alot of pulled over cars. Prior to the Escort going of I was cruising at 90 
:cool


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

V 1 is the best. I've owned one since 98. In the world of radar detectors you get what you pay for!


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Hometown was Manito, just south of Pekin. As far as supplies we only do single-ply TPO, etc. Phoenix is our supplier (Stevens). If you carry a TPO or PVC drop me a line for a price quote. We bought TONS last year and this year isn't so bad either. 

Correct me if I'm wrong but the Valentine unit will still be a dash mount....no? That's what I'm trying to get away from, I want something totally out of sight. My son's BEL pro remote works well but is too sensitive IMO.......drives you nuts. Think I'll go with the Escort SR7 Plus. I've had good luck with my Solo so why switch brands now?


JET


----------



## ShadesOfGrey (Sep 14, 2005)

Valentine 1 - there is no substitute! Nothing tops it. Period.

Also looking into the Blinder Extreme M40.

I'll post pics when its installed.

ShadesOfGrey


----------



## mnstrundhd (Jul 22, 2005)

I use the bel pro rx65. It has worked just fine so far. I like the voice,sounds like the robot in lost in space tv show.


----------



## Firstgoat (Oct 1, 2005)

J.E.T. said:


> I've been running with the Solo cordless on my other vehicles but want to go with something built in and less visible from the cops. My son had a system installed in his GT Mustang for around $800. Could have had the same system with "blockers" for $1,200. I've always been of the mind that these so-called "blockers" are a hoax. Could I get some opinions on the best installed systems for the GTO?
> 
> 
> JET


V1 is the best and can be hidden in the pocket for the ash tray, however then you lose 360* protection because of the remote sensor is in the grill, don't know if you could mount a 2nd one in the rear.
I like to mount mine high up in the windshield under the tint area. (higher is better).
Those blockers are just ticket getters and so are the cheaper detectors you really get what you pay for!


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

LS2FAST said:


> I have used Escorts since 1984 and have NEVER had a ticket with one. That's right since 1984. That said, I now use the Passport 8500-x50 hardwired and I must say it is the best I have used. Very few false alarms (I turn off x band and POP) *Plus I have it set to track up to 7 individual radar signals simultaneously*. I do not think the V1 will do that. I cannot say if the Valentine is as good or not, just that a friend of mine has one and he likes his V1.


Not only will the V1 do that, it does it out of the box with up to 9 simultanious signals. Best damned one I have ever owned. When new technology hits the highways and biways Valentine will upgrade your old unit to the latest and greatest for a nominal fee. I did get a ticket since I had my unit, officer and a laser gun. You get caught with the laser and there isnt much that can help you.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

I have 2 8500's one for my truck and the 8500x50 for the GTO. I did send my 8500 in and they reprogrammed it for free, all I did was pay shipping :cheers 

This is getting silly it's like the Cobra vs. GTO discussion... there both good, just get what YOU like. WHO CARES!!!! :cool


----------



## rollover (Sep 16, 2005)

Amen!!!!!


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

Capo said:


> Some good info here;
> 
> _http://www.radarbusters.com_
> 
> I use the Passport 8500 X50 and love it.


Never trust a "reveiw" site that conveniently gives high marks to brands it sells and low marks to brands it can't sell...


Still, the 8500 is a good detector.

Personally, I prefer the V1.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

JMVorbeck said:


> You get caught with the laser and there isnt much that can help you.


Except a ZR3 shifter, I was lasered by a MC cop last weekend running 55 in a 40, all he did was stare at his laser gun with a confused look on his face.


----------



## johnnytuinal (May 8, 2005)

I have had my BEL 995 for 2 yaers and it works great.......For only around $200 you cannot beat it.One of the best that Beltronics sells.........JohnnyT


----------



## Capo (Mar 12, 2005)

> Never trust a "reveiw" site that conveniently gives high marks to brands it sells and low marks to brands it can't sell...


Again, I linked it in error, see post #17. 

I like how the V1 provides the directionality, but thats it... to each their own, both are very, very good units. :cheers


----------



## Steve A (Oct 28, 2005)

For what it is worth, Valentine 1 !!!


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

I installed a Blinder M20 Laser Jammer Myself. It is virtually undectable By the human eye. It will only detect and jam laser because it is illegal to jam radar. I also run a window mount radar detector. The cheapest place to get the M20 is at http://www.sbhcorp.com/


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

QSGTO said:


> I installed a Blinder M20 Laser Jammer Myself. It is virtually undectable By the human eye. It will only detect and jam laser because it is illegal to jam radar. I also run a window mount radar detector. The cheapest place to get the M20 is at http://www.sbhcorp.com/


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

My new V1 is supposed to arrive today. Had one before but it was stolen from my SSEi while it was parked under our carport. Wife and I forgot to lock the car when we left for a bike ride.

I'm not a slow driver and I never got as much as a warning ticket with the old V1. That rear protection the Valentine offers saved my butt more than once. Plus I have had it alert to an instant-on Ka handheld on a winding road with trees blocking both sides at up to a mile distance. Second to none IMHO.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Cottonfarmer said:


> My new V1 is supposed to arrive today. Had one before but it was stolen from my SSEi while it was parked under our carport. Wife and I forgot to lock the car when we left for a bike ride.
> 
> I'm not a slow driver and I never got as much as a warning ticket with the old V1. That rear protection the Valentine offers saved my butt more than once. Plus I have had it alert to an instant-on Ka handheld on a winding road with trees blocking both sides at up to a mile distance. Second to none IMHO.



Best choice.

I can attest to the butt-savings as well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

I wish !!!! .. I live on a Island ... cops dont bother radaring you .. they just sit parked around a corner .. then when you come drifting around the corner .. "BUSTED".. pull over..

anyhow only street bikes can run from cops here... cus they are cheaper to repaint and they can run through the sidestreets here... in a car no sense in running .. just pull over and bend over.. your boned !!! :willy: arty:


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

I use the V1 w/hidden remote and am thinking about getting the ZR3 also.


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Not only will the V1 do that, it does it out of the box with up to 9 simultanious signals. Best damned one I have ever owned. When new technology hits the highways and biways Valentine will upgrade your old unit to the latest and greatest for a nominal fee. I did get a ticket since I had my unit, officer and a laser gun. You get caught with the laser and there isnt much that can help you.



I have had a V-ONE on all my past vehicles (7 C5's and 1 C6) best damn dector available, bar none........................now have it on my '05 GTO......


----------

